# Craftsman Router Table and Router Combo any good?



## HandyFrank (Nov 1, 2010)

Was wondering how this Router table is for a beginner who doesn't plan to do much work?
I don't have 10 posts yet, so here is the info to search on the sears website.
Craftsman 28180 9.5 amp 1-3/4 hp Corded 

I already bought the Craftsman 17543 11 amp 2 hp that has the fixed and plunge base, but I'm missing a table now. This deal above gives the table and a 1 3/4 hp router for $79. The table alone is $69 so I figure for $10 why not get another router in the mix.

Anyone recommend this for a newbie? I don't do much woodwork, and plan to buy some time at Woodcraft to use their shop but having a router and table might be nice.

Anyone say this is good for a newbie and person that doesn't do much wood working? Or should I stay away?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Frank! Welcome to the forum. The Craftsman have been a good router, as far as I have seen. The combo That You have should be a good buy. I have the sears router, and have had good luck. One of the first routers I bought in the late 60''s or earily 70's is still ready to route. I have an old router table that is about 18"x 18" and I haven't had good luck with that. It is old. I haven't much knowledgr of their tables. If it is a larger table, it should do a great job for You ; If You really get into it, You will probably build your own.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The table would get you by for awhile. You might even use it to make yourself a better table.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

JMO, Save yourself the frustration of trying to use a sub par table/fence, and make your own or spend the $ for a good one. As I said...JMO!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

HandyFrank said:


> Was wondering how this Router table is for a beginner who doesn't plan to do much work?
> I don't have 10 posts yet, so here is the info to search on the sears website.
> Craftsman 28180 9.5 amp 1-3/4 hp Corded
> 
> ...


For $80 I'd certainly do the table/combo deal. Can't have to many routers ya know


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Frank, I say go for it. If I was looking at the correct table/router combo, it is a laminate top, and not an aluminimum top? I think it will probably serve you well for a long time. Mind you, I am sure you will one day want a different/better table but I think this one would make a great starting point.


----------



## HandyFrank (Nov 1, 2010)

Never ended up making it to the store. Thanks for the feedback. I'll be watching it if it goes back on sale, or, might build my own eventually.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

I bought 4 Craftsman routers over the Christmas sales because they had them for $74.

Bought a red "professional" router ($89) cut a .501" slot with a solid carbide spiral bit in mdf. Not bad.

Bought 2 of 11 amp models at different times.
One cut .504". Not too bad (for the price) and not too good for a new router.
The other cut .525". This one went back.

Bought one of the 9.5 amp plunge routers.
Cut .517". This one also went back.

50/50 ratio is not very good.

If you buy Craftsman routers, check the run out before you toss the receipt.


----------



## 30coupe (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got one with the aluminum table. The router is fine, but I don't like the table. I'm going to build my own. The aluminum table has lots of grooves, the utility of which escapes me. They do tend to catch on stock occasionally...not good. They also fill up with sawdust that your stock can ride up on...also not good. The most annoying aspect of this table is the rings don't set flush with the top. They are below it about 1/16" and they don't accept PC style bushings. The fence doesn't have adequate travel to move it back out of the way and still use the router, so it has to be removed to use box joint jigs, etc. The index marks for the fence are also very large, so fine adjustment is difficult. The left side has a jointer insert, which one can move out to use the router table as a mini-jointer. The downside is sawdust can collect in the grooves and prevent the insert from sliding back flush with the fence. This makes cutting a slot accurately virtually impossible. 

On the positive side, I like the switch which includes two outlets, making it possible to turn on your router and shop vac at the same time. 

The bottom line is I wouldn't buy it again. The router is adequate, but the table has too many flaws. I'm building a table. I recently bought a Masterforce router from Menards. It has both the fixed base and plunge base. It's nearly a clone of the Porter Cable 2 HP but is about $80 cheaper and has a three year warranty: $119. I haven't tested it out yet, but it sure seems solid and well made. I'd recommend buying something like this then building a table or finding a ready-made one with a laminate top. That's my $.02 worth.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I just returned my router/table combo to Sears because the router when upside down in the table would slip in the housing when fine tuning the height. I had exchanged the first router thinking it was the router, but the second router did the same.

I exchanged the router combo for the $109.00 table and it seems OK except my Porter Cable router wouldn't bolt to the table adapter. I finally bought a Hitachi M12VC router which will fit just fine. The only complaint I have with the Hitachi is that it doesn't have access to a table top fine adjustment. I am still going to try it because of the numerous good reviews for the router.


----------



## mlstclair (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's my take! It all boils down to budget and expected use. With the craftsman, know going in that if you decide to relly get into this hobby, you will most definately want to step up to something much more user friendly in the future. If you can only forsee limited use, then go with it. There is really no right or wrong here, just options. Good luck


----------



## Deanp (Dec 1, 2010)

I also had a Craftsman aluminum router table and had the same complaints, the rings, the fence, the grooves, just about everything about it was (now that I know better) was subpar.


----------



## sanart (Oct 18, 2009)

I dunno, I got the C/man 1 3/4 HP Router and the table for $69.00 4 years or so ago.
The router is/was easily worth, on its own, the $69, the table was, I think, a gift. These are beginner's items, they get you started, they introduce you to the hobby. They are what they are, inexpensive tools for the uninitiated.
Of course once you try and like the hobby.....then be careful....the vortex opens.....and you start wondering where is all your money going and what are all these tools doing in your home. Trust me.
Just some thoughts.

Art.


----------

